
British Newspapers Make Things Up - blasdel
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201001/british-newspapers-make-things
======
ilamont
The author brings up several good points and examples about the way some
British newspapers twist headlines and stories (I am assuming the headline is
intended to make fun of the topic the author is writing about, as opposed to a
generalization about all British newspapers).

A more positive side of the British journalism tradition is that they can be
far more skeptical, pushy, and hard-hitting when it comes to dealing with
corporations and governments -- which is a good thing, IMHO. There's a brief
example here with Apple's Phil Schiller from a few years ago that illustrates
this point:

[http://www.istartedsomething.com/20071117/taste-apple-
public...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20071117/taste-apple-public-
relations/)

